# Does using a capo put a guitar out of tune?



## Guitar101

I need your help to either confirm or deny my suspicion that using a capo without re-tuning your guitar puts it out of tune. I’m not looking for opinions here without performing the following test as I’ve already discussed this with guitarists that I know. Some say only cheap guitars go out of tune. Some say my guitars don’t go out of tune and some don’t care to know either way. Since it’s important to me, I need other like minded guitarists out there to test my theory. Tune your guitar with a tuner. Put a capo on the second fret and retune with the same tuner. I need to know if your guitar is still perfectly in tune. Since I’m reasonably sure that there will be varying degrees of guitars being out of tune, I’m looking for a yes or no answer. Of course, your opinions are always welcome.


----------



## jimihendrix

I've always found the the guitar DOES go slightly out of tune...it all depends on string height BEFORE putting on the capo (the higher the action...the more out of tune)...and the POSITION of the PLACEMENT of the capo (it should be placed closest to the fret and at the slightest angle)...the PRESSURE of the capo also effects tuning...










I'd swear this guys string are slightly out of tune after placing his capo PARALLEL to the fret instead of at a slight angle...

[video=youtube;MY08EQOmrcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY08EQOmrcA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;RaqUFPQJOG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaqUFPQJOG8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bw66

Okay, I performed your experiment and yes, it was ever so slightly sharp (not enough for the green light to go off), the second and third strings being the worst. I also checked with the capo at the fourth, fifth, and seventh frets and at the fifth fret was the least out of tune, but all the way up, the second and third strings were the worst - maybe a function of the saddle compensation? Interesting experiment.

It is worth noting that it would take a _very_ good ear to actually _hear_ that it was out of tune. (i.e. I would not be embarrassed to put my capo on without retuning.)

I use a Kyser capo which is spring loaded, so my guess is that a capo with adjustable tension would maintain better tuning.


----------



## gtone

All capos are not created equal it seems...


----------



## ezcomes

action definately plays a role...i have a guitar that was set a little high, when i put a capo on, forget it...it wasn't out of tune, there was no tune to be in! once the action was lowered...BAM...bang on...

now i do notice that sometime the way the capo is put on it'll bend the low E string out of tune a bit, but once re-adjusted, back on again...


----------



## Guitar101

bw66 said:


> Okay, I performed your experiment and yes, it was ever so slightly sharp (not enough for the green light to go off), the second and third strings being the worst. I also checked with the capo at the fourth, fifth, and seventh frets and at the fifth fret was the least out of tune, but all the way up, the second and third strings were the worst - maybe a function of the saddle compensation? Interesting experiment.
> 
> It is worth noting that it would take a _very_ good ear to actually _hear_ that it was out of tune. (i.e. I would not be embarrassed to put my capo on without retuning.)
> 
> I use a Kyser capo which is spring loaded, so my guess is that a capo with adjustable tension would maintain better tuning.


Thanks for trying the test Brian. I guess this issue is not that important to most of the guitarists out there. I personally think that a guitar should be re-tuned after installing a capo and will continue to do so.


----------



## fudb

I'm a long time capo user and my findings are that a) all capos are not created equal, Shubb is the superior capo IMO for tuning stability (Kysers are great and fast but even with a careful seating, still tend to pull the guitar out of tune more than the Shubb), and b) there's an art to properly seating a capo. It should be closer to the fret than the middle, straight up and down and after first placement it's important to reseat it to get good tension.


----------



## bw66

101: It was a neat experiment, and I'm a geek with too much free time. Also, I might retune if I were playing in a band setting, especially if recording, but I mostly play solo these days so as long as the guitar is in tune with itself, I'm good to go.

Capo seating does make a huge difference. I set mine up the same as in Jimi's photo, making sure that the capo is actually just barely sitting on the fret on the first string side, so that the spring doesn't pull the strings sharp.


----------



## jimihendrix

Check out this Steinberger Transtrem guitar...it can transpose tuning similar to using a capo...

[video=youtube;tamQfSI9rVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tamQfSI9rVQ[/video]


----------



## fudb

those transtrems are kind of a nightmare to set up, but once there, apparently they do kind of actually work... my buddy had one, had an ongoing relationship with his guitar tech, lol.

I also wanted to add for those not aware: retuning with a capo on is quite hard on the frets. Best avoided as much as possible.


----------



## jimihendrix

This guitar has a rolling capo built into the neck...

[video=youtube;FeY8O-uiQG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeY8O-uiQG8&feature=related[/video]


----------

